# 37th Perfect 200 score in Obedience!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Spirit's Zim Zam Zoom


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't wait to watch this (no vids on the computer)... 

I've watched what looked like perfect runs before that have fallen short of the perfect score.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I showed this to Gilmour. He said "Yeah, dream on buddy LOL"


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That was pretty!!!! What a joy to watch - Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I showed this to Gilmour. He said "Yeah, dream on buddy LOL"


That's so funny, because I showed it to Tally too! Probably the closest we'll get to a 200 was those moments, lol.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Dream on, huh?  Very nice performance he should come out here and train me


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> That's so funny, because I showed it to Tally too! Probably the closest we'll get to a 200 was those moments, lol.


Do not sell yourself or Tally short.. I would have never guessed I could pull scores like I have been getting either. BT..(before Titan) the OTCH was just a far off dream. I remember getting my 1st HIT,1st HC and 1st OTCH point. I think I cried...Dream big lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Michelle


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to see a video of you and Titan!

With Tally, it is more that I need to say NO to any more puppies for a good while, and focus on trialing more and getting experienced beyond Novice. He is such an honest and good dog, and he always does well when we actually get ourselves there.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> . BT..(before Titan)


 
LOL, sometimes I refer to my previous life as BD (before dogs) or BF (before Flip). 

I can't watch the video through the school connection, will have to wait until I get home. Is it open or utility?

Colby made a 200 once, but it was just in Wild Card novice.(the previous weekend he had made 199.5 in prenovice). Probably the closest thing a Lhasa Apso will ever get to a real 200 though....I certainly don't see any scores coming like that from him again, regular or nonregular classes. I really let his training go. Shame on me.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian utility I think... (...second guess would be UKC).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

RedDogs said:


> Canadian utility I think... (...second guess would be UKC).


I have very fond memories of Canada. Titan's very 1st Novice leg in Canada was a 200....my one and only..been close but no cigars...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

wow, 200's in utility are incredible. I can only dream about getting a 200 in novice or open, but at least I've gotten kinda close in those classes with 199's. But in utility? No way no how not ever even slightly close. We stink at utility. My highest score there is a 196.5 and even that is rare for us. Mostly due to confidence issues.

Did you notice how after the sit signal the dog licked his lips (maybe burped?) and slightly glanced away? There's a 90 percent chance my dog would not have recovered from that.


----------

